# FS: Driftwood



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clearing out the last of my extraneous fish junk:
Large Driftwood (12") - $20


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what color is your 3m sand??


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

All black... mixed with the black Eco Complete  I should probably have mentioned that!!!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.........


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

i would defanalty take the black eco/mix only thing is im in hawaii til the 25th  if its still available then i'll definatly take it though


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I'll let you know if I still have it on the 25th.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump... what--- nobody's in the mood for a road-trip to Maple Ridge?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump. Christmas moss reduced to $10... I have no clue what to ask for that stuff!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just the driftwood left now...


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey nice driftwood. do you still have the other items mentioned? 

i'd love to get take it but just not sure if i can make it out to maple ridge for a while, stupid toll bridge


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP..... Need this gone!


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

do u still have the driftwoods?


----------

